# Sex this Frog: Auratus G&B



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello all,

Let's play a game of Sex this Frog.

It's a Costa Rican G&B around 6 1/2 months old. I'm not too sure which sex it is. Please use the pics for reference. It seems to have some dirt on itself so it looks like it needs a wash  And thanks again!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would say female. BUT..I have never kept Auratus and not too fimular with them. Thats what I think though.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Auratus are very difficult to visually sex at that age. I'd give it another 6 months or so.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I would personally say male based on the toe pads, but i agree, no one can be 100% until at least 12 months of age on auratus.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh true, I didn't see the age. It is a little young..wait a little longer.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it


----------

